# [java] VM / sun installation



## vinc5nt (30. Januar 2004)

Hi, 

wie kann ich einen winXP Rechner so javafähig machen, dass ich mit ihm Java Spiele "problemlos&schnell" spielen kann? 
Ist die Installation von Java VM ausreichend, oder muss ich um es mit dem IE 6.0 benutzen zu können das original SUN Java installieren? -> wobei ich mich bei jenem Frage, ob es nicht auch einen nicht-developer Version gibt, d.h. ein ganznormales Plugin das NICHT 100MB groß ist. Bisher wurde ich auf der Sun Seite noch nicht fündig. Bin ich zu blöd, oder gibt es so was nicht?

Sun Seite 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Tim C. (30. Januar 2004)

Du brauchst die Java RE (jre = Java Runtime Environment).

Dateiname: j2re-1_4_2_03-windows-i586-p.exe
zu beziehen z.B. hier: http://java.sun.com/webapps/download/AutoDL?BundleId=9505


----------



## vinc5nt (30. Januar 2004)

erst einmal danke für die schnelle Antwort. - Und du bist dir sicher, dass das keine setup Datei ist, die dann wiederum 100 MB aus dem Internet saugt?


----------



## Tim C. (30. Januar 2004)

Das Online Setup war der obere Link, der, den ich dir gegeben habe, ist der zum Offline Setup (war direkt unter dem anderen). Können aber trotzdem einige MB sein (~60 ?), aber 100 sinds glaube ich nicht.

Ist halt enorm was, was man da runterlädt, weil die Möglichkeiten ja auch enorm sind. Das .NET Framework ist ja auch nicht grade klein, um mal einen Vergleich zu ziehen. Du hast halt nur bei Windows den "Vorteil" das die Microsoft VM für Java schon installiert ist ... die ist aber gelinde gesagt, für die Tonne.


----------



## vinc5nt (1. Februar 2004)

naja, ich will nur das es  und normal hatte ich "bisher" auch noch keine Probleme mit MS VM, aber irgendwie schluckt er das nicht mehr richtig und 100MB für ein einfaches Plugin ( ... mit dem ich nichts developen will  ) finde ich doch irgendwie happig?!
Also, startet er bei deinem 16MB großen Link auch nochmal ein eigenen Webdownload für die Installation? 


danke


----------

